# Mantis hanging out on rim of fish aquarium



## nasty bugger (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know if he's just there for a drink, but he seems poised to snatch a fish, if it comes to surface close enough.

I'm wondering if he could actually harm one of my fish, neons and danios.

He doesn't seem to have a menacing look on his mug, but do you think I should mount one of the height tapes on the edge of the tank so the fish could give good ID on him, just in case he turns bad...  

"What color were the assailants eyes sir" "uh, big, officer"


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 16, 2009)

There have been instances of mantids catching and eating small fish. So if you're worried, best to pick him up and place him somewhere else.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, there's a "notorious" clip on You Tube of a mantis eating a goldfish, so I'm sure that he could snatch up one of your neons. That might not be so bad, but what if he lost his ballance, fell in and got eaten by a danio?

Poor baby! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2009)

I would be highly impressed if it caught a fish through the water like that. If you have any large fish you might want to make sure the mantis doesn't get snatched up.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 16, 2009)

Or you could just leave him there and start taking bets as to who "wins."


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 16, 2009)

I buy feeder fish and feed to the mantis girls for a treat every once in a while, so I dont see why it couldn't!


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh... there's just something about an invertebrate gorging itself on a vertebrate that sends a jolt down my spine. It ain't right, I tells ya. For instance, I've seen a mantis eat a live small skink like a corn cob. It ate all the skin off its flank before it actually tucked into the meat. Yuck! I admit I was intrigued to see what it would be like, but never again. It's just painful for all involved, except for 'little-miss-i-can't-feel-pain' mantis!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 17, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Ugh... there's just something about an invertebrate gorging itself on a vertebrate that sends a jolt down my spine. It ain't right, I tells ya. For instance, I've seen a mantis eat a live small skink like a corn cob. It ate all the skin off its flank before it actually tucked into the meat. Yuck! I admit I was intrigued to see what it would be like, but never again. It's just painful for all involved, except for 'little-miss-i-can't-feel-pain' mantis!


My god, James! What kind of guy would do a thing like that! Don't know how you managed to watch it even once. I bet he probably took pix of the grisly feast, too! ROFL!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bassist (Apr 17, 2009)

Pretty sure that video was actually done by a forum member OGIGA.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 17, 2009)

bassist said:


> Pretty sure that video was actually done by a forum member OGIGA.


Yeah, Sep 6 2008. Forum members were fighting in the aisles!


----------



## tnienhaus (Apr 20, 2009)

I have to say that if for nothing else, the video is intriguing. It offers a look into mantises that many people don't think of. Fascinating creatures if you ask me and it goes to show (for all those who dream like me lol) that if we had mantids large enough to walk like pets...we all might be in trouble


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 20, 2009)

If mantids were big enough, Japanese whalers would set aside their harpoons, put a Hierodula membranacea at the bow &amp; use it to snatch humpbacks out of the water:S


----------



## superfreak (Apr 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 21, 2009)

Mantid Friendly Squire said:


> I have to say that if for nothing else, the video is intriguing. It offers a look into mantises that many people don't think of. Fascinating creatures if you ask me and it goes to show (for all those who dream like me lol) that if we had mantids large enough to walk like pets...we all might be in trouble


Oh yeah, you're from Wisconsin, aren't you? I guess that all that cheese and cold weather stunts their growth a bit! Down here in Yuma, it is commonplace to see folks walking their pet mantids. There is no state law on the subject (go on, look!) but there is a city ordinance that says that they have to wear gloves on their raptorial arms. It seems to work; there hasn't been a serious mantis accident down here in days.

Edit. Oops, I just heard some bad news on the radio. Why don't people have enough sense to just cross the street?


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 21, 2009)

Although there are no restrictions on taking your mantids for walkies down in Yuma, you do need a licence and a pair of gloves to take Phil for walk :lol: 

No need for a plastic bag. He's usually pretty good  . Except when you take him down to the local park where all the other mantis breeders meet. That's when you have to keep a firm grip on that leash.

Hehe. Gotta love Phil


----------

